# Hubbard Lake Outing II



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Over the weekend of Feb 15th there is a "Magnum Tournament" (Perch) going on at Hubbard Lake. I know East Bay Ed is one of the sponsors for this event, and would enjoy our merry company yet again. I plan to be up there the weekend of Feb 8th to do some scouting and hit the tournament the following weekend. If any of my M.S. friends are able to make the trip, let me know and maybe we can coordinate some efforts to give the locals a run for their money. There's a $10 entry fee and last I heard the aggregate prizes were getting up to around $1,500. Fish Factor will also be running up there for the contest.

Hope you can make it!


----------



## buckslayermichigan (Jan 7, 2003)

me my wife dad,and cousin are planning on fishing in the magnum tourny. ive never fished it and wouldnt mind getting an idea where to start. sounds like everyone had a good time last week. and i would like to meet with some of you guys and maybe do a little fishin and drinkin. let me know. buckslayermichigan-jeff


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Likely, we'll start out at Smokey's Friday night and move south from there


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm trying to work out my schedule to attend. This time I'll even come out of the shanty long enough to meet you and have a beer or three.

It's an 8 hr drive from where I live in Ohio but well worth the trip to me, I had a great time last weekend.

Kim


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I might be up for another try as well. Have to work out some details first.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Good deal Dan - I was hoping I could send my winning fish home with you


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

just to let know a little more about the tournament. we have over $1400.00 in prizes going out to the top 10 fish in each division. the entry fee is $10.00 and that gets you in both the perch and walleye divisions. 
first place for big perch is a marcum lx 3 color flasher and first place for big walleye is a ovs underwater camera.
we go by wieght and length combined to determine biggest fish. usually everyone has a good time and some "magnum" perch come through the ice that weekend (dz, this is your chance to stick one of those 14" to 16" perch).
you must be entered by noon on saturday and all fish must be weighed in at east bay outfitters by 6pm on sunday.
good luck and i hope to see a lot of you here that weekend.

jenny olson will tape a show from here on saturday morning, we will also be driving around checking on lucky fisherman so if you get a nice fish and would like to be on tv let me know via the frs.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

If I have to catch a decent fish on that lake to get on TV, I'll never be on TV!!!! Atleast they're camera wont break!!! 

Although I could show them my big "invisible perch" that I let Chad take a pic of...... Would that count????? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Catch a huge perch, win a contest, and get on TV...I don't know how people can stay away. Of course, they'll be able to see me do all this on TV, so I guess that's kind of the same.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Darn, I sure wish I could make this one...I had such a good time last week, but alas, I already have plans for that weekend that I can not break ( not without irritating the BOSS ) so...I will have to pass...hope you guys do well, 

Wouldn't it be great to see someone from this site take the prize....

Heck...maybe even IceFishintNOT will break his losing streak LOL


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Did you hear that Buddah Belly? Your honey JO is going to be there taping the event. You better get signed up!


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

I think I might be there as well. I had a good time on the last trip and a huge thanks to East Bay Ed. And here's a tip....if you eat pizza at the tavern be prepared to stay awhile  Can't wait to hammer the Potbellied Perch!


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I can't be there for the weekend, BUT, I am going to fish the 12th, 13th and 14th, Weds, Thurs, Fri, prior to the constest.

Is anyone else planning on fishing any of those days?

Since everyone was so nice to the boys from Ohio last trip I hope I can find some big perch for you those three days and put you guys on the "spot" for the contest.

Kim


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

A friend of mine is going to plow open a rink in front of the cottage - if fishing's too slow maybe we'll have to get drunk and play hockey


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

saturday the 15th of february we will have fish chowder at the shop from 11:00 until it is gone. the cost is a $2.00 donation to the fish plants in hubbard lake. this soup aleays goes fast so if you are in the area stop by and have some soup.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Hey Ed - what's the difference in the cost of soup ($2/bowl here and $3/bowl on the fishing site???) Just kidding. Are you planning on keeping later hours on Friday for the guys coming in from out of town...Say over at Smokey's?...I'm actually going to try to be up there by 6 pm. I'd like to get registered and get my bait Friday so I can hit it early Saturday.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

19-1/2 hours til departure....


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i will be here til 7pm on friday. you are right. the bowls that we got are smaller then the ones we used last year. 
i am having a fish fry for my in-laws friday night so i don't think i will be hitting smokey's bar. i've got some eyes i caught saturday that are just waiting to hit the fry pan.
see you later today.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Where at I'm sure I'll see you before closing time. I'm all loaded up and watching the clock for noon to arrive. Most of my party won't be in until around 11pm...what did you say your address is- been a while since I've been to a good fish fry


----------

